# 4 cool Bfg items, 1 very rare



## BFGforme (Jul 18, 2022)

Up for bid is these 3 very cool license plate toppers and one is very rare, I’ve only seen 3 of them, even on here and I’ve owned 2! Also includes nice post war badge! Shipping is $10! Bidding starts at $50…..bid to win, and bid often! Thanks guys…enjoy…..



















Yes, I did use the “R” word because it actually is for a change!!!!!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 18, 2022)

Which is the "rare" one?  Two of them i have never seen before.  Nice...


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 18, 2022)

$50


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 18, 2022)

$100


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 18, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Which is the "rare" one?  Two of them i have never seen before.  Nice...



lol…round one…


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 18, 2022)

Thanks guys! No deal yet…


----------



## ninolecoast (Jul 19, 2022)

120


----------



## Thee (Jul 19, 2022)

If you don’t make a deal I’m interested in the silvertown one bottom left


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 19, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> 120



Sorry no deal yet…


----------

